# رحلة لزيارة أجمل معالم تركيا



## محمد حسن (28 أبريل 2011)

رحلة لزيارة أجمل معالم تركيا
اهلا بكم في تركيا مع عروض سفريات السما للسياحة
alsama tourism
السما للسياحة والسفر






خياركم الذكي في السفر والسياحة الى بلد القارتين اسطنبول تم تأسيس شركتنا عام 1995 في عاصمة الإمبراطوريات الثلاث اسطنبول شركتنا هي احدى الشركات


السياحية التركية المتميزة في مجال السفر والسياحة ولديها كافة الامكانيات والكوادر للتعامل مع طلباتكم بأعلى مستوى من الاداء والجودة والخدمات وبأسعار مغرية
انشطتنا مميزة وخدماتنا متعدة
رحلات بورصا
ركوب العبارة
يلوا و المياه المعدنية





بورصة المدينة
جبل الثلج
التليفريك





شلالات بورصا





رحلات اكوا و شيلا
شيلا المدينة
شاطىء البحر الاسود
حديقة الحيوانات




الغابات الخضراء
منظرة لجزيرة البحر




نهر اكوا الازرق




رحلات ابانت
بحيرات صبانجا
القوارب المائية




جبل الثلج




الغابات العملاقة
الصعود الى قمة الجبل
بحيرة ابانتا




الاسعار 100 دولار لكل فرد مع الجروب
و350 دولار لكل العيلة مع سائق عربى بالسيارة












انشطتنا مميزة وخدماتنا متعدة


تنظيم الرحلات السياحية داخل تركيا - توفير المرشدين السياحيين باللغة العربية - توفير حجوزات الفنادق والشقق الفندقية والفلل


اصدار تذاكر السفر على جميع خطوط الطيران وبدون تكلفة اضافية - توفير سيارات عائلية وسيارات فارهة مع سائق يجيد 

للغة العربية وبأرخص الاسعار



ملاحظة الاسعار تشمل الاوتيل مع الاستقبال من والى المطار




المكتب
0090212237553
السيد سعيد
GSM 00905448754619
GSM 00905072082063

السيدمصطفى
GSM00905352445120
السيد ربيع سيمون
GSM 00905426472902

www.alsama.net








skype alsamatour

24 ساعة خدمة مباشرة

msn [email protected]






http://ar-ar.facebook.com/people/Als...00001958763807
​


----------

